# Australia extends new technology passport processing to US arrivals



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

A trial extending Australia's automated border processing system SmartGate to people arriving from the United States has been announced. Eligible US Global Entry Program members arriving at Australia's major international airports are now able to use SmartGate which uses the data in an ePassport and facial recognition technology to perform the checks usually done manually. [...]

Click to read the full news article: Australia extends new technology passport processing to US arrivals...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

